# UVC Lampe ja oder nein?



## calino20 (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

möchte hier mal meinen Teich vorstellen und gleichzeitig eine Frage stellen. Erst mal meine Frage und zwar brauche ich unbedingt eine UVC Lampe bei grünen Wasser? Was bei mir der Fall ist.

Jetzt zu meinen Teich. Größe ist 5,60x 3,50x 1,40m der Pflanzenfilter oben hat einen Durchmesser von 3,00m und eine Tiefe von ca 0,80m

Für den Bachlauf habe ich eine Meßner Pumpe mit 4500L drin und für den Filter auch eine Meßner mit 3500L

Fischbesatz sind Goldis und __ Shubunkin

Die Tonnenfilter 200L habe ich erst gebaut und werden noch erweitert.

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar.
So und nu die Bilder.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Bad Girl (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Ja und das ist die Gretchenfrage hier. Die einen sagen ja und die anderen nein. Andere haben ihn nur kurzzeitig an, andere die ganze Saison.
Wir haben einen 2x36 Watt dran und der läuft super. Mein grünes Wasserklart langsam auf. Vorher war ein 11 Watt dran der war zu klein und zu kurz.

Du hast auch viele Pflanzen drinne. Da kann sich das Wasser aber auch mit ein bisschen Geduld selbst klären.
Ich habe diese Frage hier auch gestellt, habe viele Meinungen gehört und war hinterher nicht wirklich schlauer. Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, mach deine eigenen Erfahrungen. Schließ einen an und sieh was passiert oder lass es sein und schau wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Koipaar (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Hallo Jürgen,

einen wirklich schönen Teich hast du. Auch wenn ich selbst eine UVC-55W zeitweise laufen habe, würde ich an deiner Stelle noch ein paar Wochen warten. Da du sehr viele Pflanzen hast ist es gut möglich, dass du auf Dauer auch ohne UVC auskommst. Aber die Natur verlangt Geduld, über Nacht wirst du das grüne Wasser nicht los, auch mit UVC nicht.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Servus Jürgen

Nicht die Symptome bekämpfen 

Grünes Wasser hat eine Ursache 


zuviele Fische 
zuviel Futterangebot
zu geringe Filterleistung
Nährstoffanreicherung von Außen (Erde wird bei Regen eingeschwemmt)

Pflanzen dürften mehr als genug vorhanden sein


----------



## Waldmensch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Hey,

bin zwar auch sehr neu hier...gebe aber Helmut vollkommen recht.

Wir haben dieses Jahr einen 3 Jahre alten Gartenteich übernommen.

Um den Teich wurde sich nicht großartig gekümmert...nicht genug Pflanzen, keine Technik....seltsamerweise blüht die Teichrose wie verrückt und nimmt ca. 1/3 des ganzen Teiches (Oberfläche) ein....das Wasser ist leider so grün, das man nur abundzu einen __ Goldfisch - und so kleine schwarze ¿ (Ironie) an der Seerose rumzupfen sieht  ....um den Schwebealgen entgegenzuwirken habe ich jetzt einen Filter mit UVC an den Teichrand gesetzt..morgen müssten meine Pflanzen kommen...ich habe mich zuerst auf Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest usw. eingeschossen, da es mir zuerst auf die Herstellung eines "normalen" Teichgleichgewichtes ankommt...schöne Planzen die aus dem Teich ragen kann man ja später noch dazusetzen. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen mit Gerstenstroh gefüllten Sack in den Teich, direkt unter den Filterauslauf gestellt...leider gibt es hier nicht genug Erfahrungsberichte dazu...aber vielleicht kann ich hierüber ja bald was berichten....Bilder folgen ;0)

vg


----------



## karsten. (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Hallo

nur nochmal zum Verständnis

Hartes UV-Licht tötet bei entsprechender Verweildauer und Leistung Bakterien Keime Algen 
die dann möglicherweise verklumpen und in geeigneten Filtern !
zurückgehalten werden und zeitnah aus dem System entfernt werden ...

sollten .....

wenn nicht   mineralisieren die UV-Laichen und gehen als gelöste Nährsalze von Nitrat und Phoshat wieder in den Teich wo durch weiterhin vorhandende "Ursuppe" und Licht reichlich Nachschub entsteht.

der Ursache , den gelösten Nährsalzen von P und N ist die UV - Strahlung herzlich egal.

die machen zusammen mit Licht und Wasser das was sie seit Millionen Jahren gut können 

Leben                Algen 



mfG


----------



## calino20 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Erst mals Danke.

Also vom Fischbesatz her müßten wir so ca. 15 mit jungtieren haben. Sieht man ja net so weils ja net so sauber is des Wasser. 

Vom Filter her will ich ja noch 3 Tonnen dazustellen mit Bürsten und Lava hab ich mir gedacht.

Füttern tuhn wir die Fische einmal am Tag und a nur so viel wie se fressen, mehr gibts net 

Wir haben vor ca 10 Wochen neue Pflanzen eingesetzt. Und ansonsten haben wir oben beim Pflanzenfilter einen Kirschbaum stehen der hin und wieder ein paar Blätter reinschmeißt, spendet aber viel schatten muß man noch dazusagen.


----------



## svenna80 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Das ist doch ein schöner Naturteich. Eigentlich brauchst du die Fische nicht zu füttern. Die finden in deinem Teich genug Nahrung.
Durch das Weglassen der Fütterung verminderst du auch den Nährstoffeintrag!

Gruß Sven


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Ganz genau!
Wenn du das so weiter betreibst, Jürgen,
und durch einen UVC aufbesserst,
bekommst du mit guter Wahrscheinlichkeit glasklares Wasser
... mit einer prächtigen Fadenalgenkultur! 
Die leben im Teich von den aus den Schwebealgen freigesetzten Nährstoffen
und weil die da nie durchfahren, kratzt die der UVC überhaupt nicht.


----------



## calino20 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Ich werd mir halt mal ne UVC kaufen und schau halt mal was dann passiert. Kann se ja dann doch evtl weglassen.


----------



## bernds (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

hallo jürgen!

gebe da helmut & karsten volkommen recht!
sprichwörtlich hast du bei entsprechender uv-leistung & bestrahlungsdauer "totes" wasser.

habe auch keine uv-lampe in betrieb, dafür kann ich umso mehr beobachten wie sich immermehr ein biologisches gleichgewicht einstellt.

ich denke, dass in deinem fall vor allem das füttern der fische eine große rolle spielt.
denn: alles was du in form von nahrung in den teich kippst, bei den fischen hinten wieder rauskommt - ABER im teich bleibt.

wenn du dafür sorgst, dass deine (v.a. submersen) pflanzen den algen nährstoffkonkurrenz machen, das heißt die überschüssigen phosphate aufnehmen, und du der natur zeit gibst ihren dienst zu tun, wird sich früher oder später auch dein teich klären.

und falls du den vorgang beschleunigen möchtest, könntest du den selbstbau-vlies-filter von scheiteldelle ->

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30933/?q=vlies+filter

installieren.

beschleunigt die klärung, da mechanische filterung. 

viel erfolg & alles gute mit deinem teich!

bernd


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*



calino20 schrieb:


> Ich werd mir halt mal ne UVC kaufen und schau halt mal was dann passiert. Kann se ja dann doch evtl weglassen.


Wem nicht zu raten ist, ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## svenna80 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Warum? Es gibt Leute, bei denen hat eine UVC-Lampe geholfen. Jeder muss seine Erfahrungen selber machen. Jeder Teich ist anders. 
Allerdings ist die alleinige Nutzung von UVC ohne andere Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, nicht sinnvoll.
Einige haben ja schon geschrieben weswegen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Guten Morgen  UVC das habe ich  :?    Doch muss ich da Karsten Danken denn er hat da wohl Recht und das ist unumstösslich. Aussage K.den gelösten Nährsalzen von P und N ist die UV - Strahlung herzlich egal.

die machen zusammen mit Licht und Wasser das was sie seit Millionen Jahren gut können


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*



svenna80 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, bei denen hat eine UVC-Lampe geholfen.


So ist es, Sven,
aber es kommt eben drauf an,
WOGEGEN eine UVC-Lampe geholfen hat!
Ich rufe Calinos Problem in Erinnerung (1. Beitrag):


calino20 schrieb:


> ... brauche ich unbedingt eine UVC Lampe bei grünen Wasser? Was bei mir der Fall ist.


Die einzig sinnvolle Antwort ist: nein

Auch wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass die Lampe GEGEN grünes Wasser einsetzen will,
ist die vorhersehbare Folge:

Das Wasser wird klar, da die Schwebealgen abgetötet werden; viel Licht gelangt ins Wasser.
Sie vergammeln in Windeseile im Filter oder im Teich und setzen die in ihnen gebundenen Nährstoffe frei.
Der Filter kann diese NICHT aus dem Wasser entfernen; die sind gelöst und fahren da einfach durch.
Tolles Licht und Nährstoffe schaffen für andere (meist Faden-)Algen tolle Bedingungen. 
Diese vermehren sich zu dichten Beständen.
Ohne, dass der Nährstoffgehalt  des Wassers (und auch der -eintrag) reduziert wird,
ist das praktisch unausweichlich: Die Natur wird die Ressourcen nutzen.

Ein UVC ist ein Entkeimunsstrahler, 
der den Keimdruck in sehr dichtbesetzen (Koi-)Becken erfolgreich niedrig halten kann
und so zur Gesundheit der Fische beitragen kann.
Dass er nebenbei auch Schwebealgen eleminiert, ist ein Nebeneffekt,
dessen Folgen der Teichpfleger mit einem Haufen Arbeit und Technik ausbadet.

Der Begriff "totes Wasser", den da einige Kollegen gebraucht haben,
ist zwar nicht wissenschaftlich fundiert, trifft´s aber recht gut:
Da lebt nicht´s mehr drin, was sonst in einem natürlichen Teich lebt.

Tut mir leid, so schaut´s aus 
und wenn`s Calimero probieren muss, soll er´s eben tun.


----------



## MartinBoll (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Mal ne blöde Frage:

Unter der Vorraussetzung, dass der Teich richtig angelegt ist (kein/geringer Nährstoffeintrag von außen, Kapillarsperre, u.a. Skimmer, Abscheidung von Grobschmutz, kein Überbesatz und viele Pflanzen):
Schwebealgen kann man ja nicht rausfischen und damit nicht die darin gebundenen Nährstoffe. Wenn man dann ein UVC einsetzt, sie verklumpen, Nährstoffe gehen wieder in Lösung, Pflanzen können sie nicht alle aufeinmal aufnehmen -> Fadenalgen entstehen. Nährstoffe haben dann einen Zustand, den man entfernen kann (also Fadenalgen rausfischen, was bei Schwebealgen nicht ging), womit ich dann die Nährstoffe aus dem System entzieh und die Grundlage für weitere Algen reduziere. Alles unter den am Anfang erwähnten Vorraussetzungen.
Kann ich dann nicht davon ausgehen, dass ich nach einiger Zeit und engagiertem Entfernen der Fadenalgen die Nährstoffe dem System soweit entziehe, dass ich dann den UVC wieder ausschalten kann und die Pflanzen mit den von nun an auf natürlichem Wege und in natürlicher Dosis ankommenden Nährstoffenn alleine fertig werden.
Long Story short: Also dass ich quasi nur den "Aggregatzustand" mit dem UVC verändere um Nährstoffe zu entziehen und ihn danach nicht mehr einsetze?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Hi Martin,
prinzipiell liegst du richtig,
aber abgesehen davon dass grünes Wasser weit hübscher ist 
als schleimige, grüngelbe und unten faulige Fadenalgenbatzen, die alles überwuchern,
kann das sehr langwierig werden und wenn weitergefüttert wird,
zur Sisyphos-Beschäftigung werden.


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Hallo, Martin
ich gebe dem schwarzen Mann mal wieder recht, grünes Wasser ist hübsch !!
Ich habe ganz viel davon ! Außerdem habe ich 2 Filter,  einen Skimmer und zwischendurch immer mal viel Frischwasserzulauf. Ist meinem Teich VOLLKOMMEN EGAL !!! Er bleibt einfach grün . . 
Meinen Fischen ist es auch egal, denen geht es trotzdem gut.


----------



## StefanBO (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

Hallo Martin,

prinzipiell liegst du eher falsch. Du kannst so zwar kurzfristig Nährstoffe entfernen, gleichzeitig (zer)störst du aber auch Nahrungsketten und somit das biologische Gleichgewicht, bzw. es kann gar nicht erst entstehen.

Du vernichtest auch die (Kleinst-)Lebewesen, die sich von diesen Algen ernähren. Die Bestände dieser höheren Lebewesen erholen sich langsamer als die der niederen Algen (ist ähnlich wie bei Blattläusen im Garten und Insekten/-larven) ... Kleine Wasserflöhe vermutlich schneller als Erbsenmuscheln und Co. - eventuell vorhandene Teichmuscheln könnten gleich ausgerottet werden. Wirklich sinnvoll ist das wohl nicht.

Höhere Pflanzen sind lediglich Nährstoffkonkurrenten der Algen. Was weder beduetet, dass sich höhere Pflanzen immer gegen Algen durchsetzen, noch, dass ein Gewässer ohne dichten Pflanzenbewuchs grün werden muss. Bei mir bekomme ich z.B. selbst die kleinste Pfütze nicht grün, es bilden sich allenfalls verstärkt Fadenalgen u.ä.

Und auch in der Natur wirst du viele "Schlammlöcher" ohne Pflanzendickicht finden, die nicht in den grünen Bereich abdriften.

Es hängt also durchaus von vielen Faktoren ab, was sich in deinem Teich abspielt - nicht zuletzt auch vom Fischbesatz und der Zufütterung - dazu kann und möchte ich mich nicht äußern


----------



## Nori (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: UVC Lampe ja oder nein?*

@ Jolantha:
Frischwasserzulauf ist zwar super - aber nicht zwischendurch - du erzeugst deinen "Peak" immer wieder aufs Neue.
Mach deinen Zulauf zu oder lass ihn dauernd laufen - so wird das nichts.

@ Stefean:
Da geht dann halt scheinbar die Theorie und die Praxis auseinander!
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das es mir völlig egal ist ob irgendwelche Bakterien den UVC überleben oder nicht - wichtig ist was rauskommt.
Ich habe einen wunderbar klaren , rel. naturnahen Teich (kein KOIPOOL - für den Mann aus Wien) - mit Wasserläufern, __ Libellen, Molchen, Fröschen und meinen Goldis und DAS ist was zählt - nicht was unter dem Mikroskop zu beobachten ist.

Gruß Nori


----------

